# Tucker and Tonka pics



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here are some MISCELLANEOUS PICS OF Tucker and Tonka at home and in the 8 inches of snow we just got yesterday!!!

DARN: Have to downsize them First!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, very cute pics!! I bet the dogs love all the fresh snow to play in!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

I have so many more pics just have to make smaller before I put them on.
Tucker and Tonka love the snow!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice pictures, Karen. We took advantage of our snow last night. We went for a long walk after I cleaned off the snow on the sidewalk and driveway and didn't get home till 11:30! I love walking Gunner in the snow. Taking him to the park today and tomorrow to play in the snow with his buddies.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Cute babies. Sure they have a lots of fun in the snow.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So cute Karen! Tucker is quite the ham isn't he.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice pictures Karen Always nice to see those two. 

Tuff is upset to see those pictures cause we are getting much neeed rain in GA and he cant go out and play:uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More pics*

Here are some more pics of Tucker and Tonka and Tucker is a ham!
Alan: Sorry, Tuff doesn't have the snow.
Cathy: Wish we could take walk. Maybe after Ken is healed up from his upcoming surgery, we might be able to this summer.

The picture of me is opening a Christmas gift.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tucker cracks me up, he looks like he is sticking his tongue out in the first picture at Tonka. They are so lucky to have all that snow to play in.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Karen, and very cute pups! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful boys you have! We had about that much snow overnight too and Asia and Gromit LOVE it.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my heavens Karen, Tucker looks like he s certainly made himself @ home...gotta love him....tonka looks like my friends doggie, Teddy....he was a sweetie....alll great pics.....::


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!!! they always look so happy, but then why wouldn't they be?


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! I bet they love the snow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up some pics of Tucker and Tonka!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1811648549154


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Karen - our Goldens have the exact same white floppy stuffed toy. And my girl does exactly what Tucker does, leaning his head back over the couch!

Great pics. Your guys are beautiful.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, your boys are gorgeous.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Very nice pictures Karen Always nice to see those two.
> 
> Tuff is upset to see those pictures cause we are getting much neeed rain in GA and he cant go out and play:uhoh:


Rain here for us too, but I'll take it over snow any day. I use to live outside of Chicago for many years and I've had enough snow to last me a lifetime.

Great pics as always of your good looking boys Karen. 


Have fun in the snow.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

SweetGirl That is amazing your girl leans looks over the sofa, too, like Tucker and that they have the same toy!

Sandy: Yes, I bet you got your share of snow in Chicago!!

BeauShel: I have to go look at see if Tucker is sticking his tongue out at Tonka!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very Short Video*

Very short video of Tucker and Tonka in 8 inches of snow in our backyard!!


ps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1811648549154


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

They look so happy! Best friends I bet.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Here are some MISCELLANEOUS PICS OF Tucker and Tonka at home and in the 8 inches of snow we just got yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> > What beautiful photos! The snow pictures are gorgeous of course, but the photo with that adorable face peeking over the back of the couch is my favorite!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Such gorgeous pics of your pups Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

THANKS for liking my pictures!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like you could lose Tonka in the white snow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> SweetGirl That is amazing your girl leans looks over the sofa, too, like Tucker and that they have the same toy!
> 
> Sandy: Yes, I bet you got your share of snow in Chicago!!
> 
> BeauShel: I have to go look at see if Tucker is sticking his tongue out at Tonka!


I really don't mind the snow, it's the cold temps I can't deal with. 

Everything always looks so pretty after a new snow fall. I know you're boys are really enjoying themselves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

Yes, Tonka sort of does get lost in the snow!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen, just seeing this! Tucker and Tonka look so happy and comfortable and cozy (inside!!). So jealous that you got snow! I know they are having fun playing in it!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures


----------

